# Crimson Fists - 15 Year old Paints C.F



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

you can see from the title, I'm only 15 so take the images of my crimson fists with a pinch of salt. These will be dipped in Strong Tone Quick Shade from army painter. The first marine I have built is the Standard Bearer


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Either use [ IMG]_Image location here_[ /IMG] wit the spaces removed or the little icon of a mountain at the top of the post window.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks, I tried that but i needed URL and apparently file locations on a computer don't work, so do i have to have it on the internet to use it in a post?


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Upload it to here http://imgur.com/ - pretty much the simplest image site.

Then copy the links, use the little mountain icon and paste the links.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

There we go thanks guys!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Little update on the progress with the rest of the Command Squad (Plasma Gunner still isn't built...)


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I think the banner looks mint (I'm bringing that back) and I find the standard barrer pleasent to look at so good work. How do you like the army dipper?


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Medic Marine said:


> I think the banner looks mint (I'm bringing that back) and I find the standard barrer pleasent to look at so good work. How do you like the army dipper?


Thanks! I havent used the dipper yet that will be done when i get it... But thanks for the support!


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I was 13 when I started my Fists...3 years later and now they're a bunch of renegades running from the Inquisition! Good times. Looking great! much better than my own.


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

Looking good i do like the banner for sure, might I recomend that you buy or build yourself up a tripod for your camera, it really helps when taking photos of minis. beyond that keep it up, always cool to see someones progress.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Off to a promising start. It's a little hard to tell from the photos (if you're not, make sure to use the macro [flower] function on the camera when taking photos of minis)

It looks like you've had a crack at hilighting with a lighter blue which is good. There are some things you can do to improve though. 

- From the looks of the photo, your main blue looks a little patchy, try applying two slightly thinner coats of paint (or more if needs be) until you get a nice, even coat. And don't fill you paint brush up with too much paint at a time, half way along the bristles is plenty. 

- You might also want to consider either: A darker colour to go in the recesses, or a lighter armour tone, with your current colour left showing in the recesses. 
This is about the only blue marine I have, but you can clearly see the darker blue in the recesses, with the lighter blue mid tone all over the armour, then the very light blue on the edges:










- Using the above photo as an example again. You may want to consider painting the ribbing between armour plates (like between the thigh and groin) silver, to help break up the model and make it a little more interesting. 

All in all, you're off to a great start, the model is mostly neat and tidy. Our of curiosity, how long have you been painting miniatures?


----------



## S71GGY (May 14, 2011)

Good work dude! Looks impressive, i like the colour too, how long have you been painting?


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. I've been painting minatures for 6 months, and I will pile some books for the camera. I will be using a varnish on the minature which should darken recesses. I will make the blue smoother and make the ribbing silver or black. The only complete part is the banner , which is missing its aquila. Champion will be up tonight or tommorow

Also is that a blue sanguinary priest with commander back pack?


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Looking good. We all start somewhere. Have you used any of the GW washes? They are a fantastic way to shade the model and bring out the detail after your first base coat of paint. I highly recommend devlan mudd.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Skari said:


> Looking good. We all start somewhere. Have you used any of the GW washes? They are a fantastic way to shade the model and bring out the detail after your first base coat of paint. I highly recommend devlan mudd.


I have devlan, I hope that the Army Painter Quickshade will do the job


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Lethiathan said:


> I have devlan, I hope that the Army Painter Quickshade will do the job


avoid quickshade IMHO unless your just in it for the gaming and want ya stuff done super fast, at £15-20 a tin you would be better off getting the washes i listed in the PM i sent you.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Well too late on the quickshade, but if I dont like it i will use your technique to be honest I don't like he washes they always went patchy


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Lethiathan said:


> Well too late on the quickshade, but if I dont like it i will use your technique


I hope it works out for you, i've seen some good results but it didn't work for me. but I can be a fussy git,

EDIT: you edited your post before i replied lol

if the washes come out patchy use less, or put two lighter coats and don't let it "puddle" on smooth parts. aim for the recesses.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

How did you apply it? I'm just going to dip mine


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Lethiathan said:


> How did you apply it? I'm just going to dip mine


I use the wash brush but i put on two light coats. i never dip as you have no real control over it.

also it might be a good idea to search for "nail brushes" on ebay, i was happy with what i got for what i payed, 12 brushes for like £3 with free post, yea there nothing out of this world but for mixing, glues, basing and other stuff there worth it.

I also took some of my girls soft makeup brushes, the big ones girls use for blush and foundation are good for dry-brushing tanks.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm not robbing a makeup store, but I like the way I can't control it, so it looks natural


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Lethiathan said:


> I'm not robbing a makeup store, but I like the way I can't control it, so it looks natural


I mean controlling the amount you put on and where it gos, you don't really want a blob on a shin pad that is darker than in the recesses. 

there nothing wrong with buying makeup brushes, i'm not saying you should start to wear makeup, it's just a good money saver, nut job, what you think Chaos black guy-liner.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Sh, the ruinous powers must not controlled. I'll stick with my brushes atm


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

As Promised, Here is the champion


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

look's very neat and a bit of shading and highlight will really bring it together.


good stuff fella, have a bit of rep...


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

if 10 is a bit i've come to the wrong website... 10 is a lot =-) Yeah, i will shade it when i can be Bothered.
But now staring at baneblades and waiting for 28 cadains and a basalisk to arrive


----------



## Styxlizard (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey matt im on now , its lookin good ur CF is the best thing uve done yet  Y arent u using them for the tourney ? ( im at the same club as lethiathan )


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

145 point command squad isn't viable
IG work just fine


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

A little off topic but here we have some IG... Which is why there is little more command squad...










Edit: These will be dipped. REAL dark IG


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Is that a GS power-cable? If so it looks really good.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Nope it comes in the kit... I wish i had that much GS!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Ah... it must be painted a similar colour then.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah its painted scorpion green


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

DIPPING HAS OCCURED. Because i'm lazy u can watch my Youtube Video for MWG


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Ooh Shiny!!!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

CHAMPION! Also i will be in Games Workshop Burton UK for 25th anniversary. I will be playing an IG/SM Mix and will be showing off my C.F IRL! I will be there with Styxlizard, look for two teenagers with curly hair!

































Edit: Sorry about Quality... Also it'll be less brown, it's still a lil' wet


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow they're big pictures 

It looks good from what I can see but it'd be nice to see some more pictures once it's finished drying so we can get a better image of it.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

will do, i'll see if i can get some tommorow at GW with some WIP of my 25th anniversary model!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Ooh I look forward to seeing them, especially the 25th anniversary model.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh yeah =-)! No bad moulding hopefully, I bought it like 4 hours before GW announced it...


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

How shiney are the models post dip and once dried? The effect is excellent gives it a good pop, but the shine I find distracting.


----------



## Styxlizard (Feb 18, 2012)

id have to agree with medic marine, but im sure they'll look good tomoz as they are bieng shot down :biggrin: but keep up the good work ur doin well on these guys , also side not when r u gonna finnish ur lamenters and are you going to dip those ?


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

It's not gloss varnish shine, but sorta little bit. If its too shiny purity seal will be applied. Also Lamenters will be finished when i can be arsed to paint in yellow...
and i'll dip em.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Updates! IG Got massacred at 25th Anniversary! Model DID NOT ARRIVE! WHY U NO WORK POST OFFICE??? Got Rhino & Whirlwind for C.F. And won Jarken Kell and Usarkar Creed (Metal)! And lastly once this is painted i will show some Lamenters and IG because i can buy no more until after easter! Also pics will be soon! Caio!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

sorry to triple post, but i would like your thoughts on what of my C.F to paint next, It's between my Powerfist Sargent and my Razorback. What do you want to see?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I'd like to see the powerfist sergeant personally, but that's because I prefer seeing infantry to vehicles.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

What the moderator wants, The moderator Gets! Privileges are good right? (Sucking up Time!) I was painting razor earlier and CBA to finish it now... i'll get on to that Sergeant.

Edit: After writing this i realised my hobby knife was an inch from slitting my wrist. Well done observantness. Now why is my hobby knife on my bed?


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

In other news... CHAMPIONES!
Also these pictures are NOWHERE near as shiny as they are in real life. I was looking at them whilst doing these photos. there was barely any light on them and no flash so no idea why its so shiny? ... Camera!!!


































Edit: After the post i cut the random varnish attaching the tabard to the base, I also painted the sword silver... I didn't like it brown.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

hey mate, thought I'd check back. Your minis are looking great now. And that 25th Anniversary mini will make an awesome centrepiece for your army, the level of detail is fantastic!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> hey mate, thought I'd check back. Your minis are looking great now. And that 25th Anniversary mini will make an awesome centrepiece for your army, the level of detail is fantastic!


Thanks! Im surprised at the level of detail, it's pretty simply painted then dipped. After i paint my powerfist guy (Most of the blue and red is done) i'll get on to painting 25th mini. I've seen the sprue and it looks awesome


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Updates!!! =-)!!! My paint station with WIP stuff. Yes my mini arrived!!!!!!

Also what I Won on saturday at GW. For every £1 you spent you get some "Teef" for an auction, and i won Creed and Kell! I had some empire horsemen but gave them to someone and on the journey home went "DAMN! Roughriders!" But... Creed and Kell are cool! (Not using ATM tho, 500 list is full!!!)


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Creed and Kell look great. The skin tones are well painted and the banner is looking awesome. Nice work


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I May have not made this clear, but i did not paint them!!!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh right, well... kudos to the painter


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Yep! Powerfist sarge will be up as soon as i can be bothered... not tonight maybe tommorow because i was making cake.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok so I was Ill and had exams... So not much coming, BUT the C.F Razor should be up soon (Highlighting has commenced)

Edit: Also Poll!

Which armour would you like to see in the army!
mk 2,3,4,5,6 or 7!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok so I said I would do power fist guy... But i couldn't be bothered. So I painted my razor. Here are some before and after shots. The dipped shots are when its still wet


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Well I was expecting C&C but... Oh well. Finished Dry Flocked Pics.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

As I have been neglecting you, here is the army fluff. I'm Still deciding which forgeworld armour set to use, but this is Generic.

The 3rd Company of the Crimson Fists attack a Tau stronghold on the ice world of Fjordager. Let by Captain Scarnak and his command squad, the company are recovering after delivering a devastating blow to an unknown alien entity on the desert world of Carnak. All armour has been replaced but many vehicle panels are scratched and scared as techmarines and artificers struggle to replace them. Luckily most weapon parts are salvageable. 

The Unknown alien creatures are Tyranids (It's M38), But they are unknown until M41.

What do you think?

Edit: Also Armour recommendations


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

just say their still recovering from ryanns world, which in fact they are. if it were a home-brew army then i'd say write fluff but as they are an established chapter I really don't see any point.:biggrin:


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

True, But most chapters don't have mid history, they have "Founding" "Current" and Tbh, I want to use FW Mk.3 Armour and explain weathering style, so it all fits.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

as the crimson fists are a recovering chapter I'm sure they would have to reuse and restore every piece of Armour and equipment they can salvage, which would mean using "out of date" and old style variations that may have been put in storage. 
also remember that when their fortress was blown up it also took out their armory so you could explain the mk3 Armour in two ways either it is old stock or they were donated by another chapter help them build up the own defenses again or something. I'll stop rambling now


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok, Thanks for the C&C, I'll go back to painting my sarge...


Btw Im Still going with my idea as i don't want kantor as chapter master.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Later today I will have the Power Fist marine up, (He's drying downstairs) but for now I'm wondering (Still!!!) which forgeworld armour set to get. Mk 4,5,6 are more modern, but i like 2+3, just wondering which you guys liked.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Get Mk5, that is the best AND in deliverance lost they explain that Mk5 armour isn't actually a type, just a designation for miscellaneous armour that has been cobbled together from all over the place, which is what the Raven Guard were wearing just after the drop site masacre.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I was thinking Mk5 because then I could use Tiberos The Red Wake as a chapter master, and I could have a fully coherent mk5 army, devs tacs and assault can all be mk5.

Edit: Tiberios will be the 1st company captain, In my fluff the 1st company has been reduced to 10 terminators, all in their own unique wargear, Well in the sense I will try to make them as different as possible.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

So I may have painted a razor before, but now here he is. 

Baldy the Powerfister. (Lol.)


















































Edit: sorry for Blurs!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

I decided a good idea was to compare my first and last models, so here goes!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

5 Mk 5 Marines and 10 Bolters inbound...


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Commander Base - I made the blood more spread out and added a wash to the shoulder and head, This wont be dipped!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Mk.5 Marine - Umbra Ferrox Bolter /w Chainblade. Pre-dip


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Mk5 Marine- Dipped - Sorry about bad lighting, they're quite dark anyway
Also I will be testing all the new GW paints on some blood angels... FUN!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Tactical Sgt. Emil Dak - Pre - Dip


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

4th Honour Guard Member, Clien Narlon, Flamer Marine - Pre-Dip
Also My final member, (apothacary) will be in a non standard scheme, any areas that would be white are now Blood Red, As i can't paint white!
Oh and for anyone wondering I paint extremely simply, for the blue its either Necron Abyss, Regal Blue, Enchanted Blue or just Regal Blue, Enchanted Blue. The nice effects are all work of the dip.









































Until Dipping/Apothecary Bye!

Lethiathan


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Now its time for Geuss that tank! (apothecary is done... Im not pleased but he'll do)
And Xenobiotic. Thanks. All inspired by you. There was going to be a mural but i was meh.
Also. All images are slowly being resized to a third of the original, whereas before they were 3350 pixels by 2250 its now 1000 by 750!


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Update! I am not dead with crimson fists, I have painted my captain another mk 5 marine and most of the aforementioned tank, I also have a new paint scheme, Kantor Blue, Drakenhof Nightshade was, Enchanted blue drybrush allover, Skink Blue drybrush on the edges, Pics up ASAP


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

because I'm lazy heres a link, If you complain enough I'll post the pics 
http://imgur.com/7mtPI,A9uxk,iXvoL,BV8f8,jxefq,8VW3k,Egmo1,bdxCC,Esq3Q,XiV0D,oFbUC,Q8AE9,TE2jn,9Qghe


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Solid looking start to your force there.

I particularly like your take on the commemorative model; the palette is well balanced and the ork head has real character.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Solid looking start to your force there.
> 
> I particularly like your take on the commemorative model; the palette is well balanced and the ork head has real character.


Thanks, The ork head was incredibly simply painted, scorpion green and agrax earthshade, but i liked the look.


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Welcome to the fray pheonix! 
The fluff behind the tank, Quickly Summarised, is that 1) it was donated by the bretheren of the pheonix, 2) it was fitted with bright red flares during the battle of rynn which made it look like pheonixs were shooting the sky.
Again, I cba to copy and paste, so heres the link. Again moaning will make me upload the pics.
http://imgur.com/wPs1q,867tE,gHG7G,WyoD5,iosAR,nq3xp,WIocF,nBxEd,zKTwc,2twsG


----------

